# Assos versus Gore FI ???



## Sawa (9. April 2005)

Hallo,

wer hat den Erfahrungen mit den beiden Hosen in der Ausführung als kurze Trägerhose.
Es geht um die Assos T.FI s2 und die Gore FI, die wohl beide den gleichen Einsatz haben und sich nur im Hosenmaterial unterscheiden.
Ist immerhin noch ein deutlicher Preisunterschied!

Danke

Wolf


----------



## tboy0709 (9. April 2005)

Nein ich glaube Du meinst unterschiedliche Polster wenn Du die Hosen meinst die ich meine die Assos Fl 13 S2 (Preis 185) hat ein anderes Polster als die Gore (Fl Mille). Die Gore hat das Polster der Assos FL Mille (Preis 147 glaub ich ) was die Gore kostet weiß ich nicht genau. Aber die Top Einsätze von Assos aus der Fl 13 werden nicht in Gore Hosen Vernäht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irminsul (9. April 2005)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß, sind alle drei Modelle von Assos entwickelt und werden auch von Assos hergestellt. Lediglich die Gore FI wird von Gore Bike Wear bei Assos eingekauft und anschließend vertrieben. Bei dieser Hose handelt es sich um das Vorgängermodell der FI Mille, allerdings mit aktuellem Einsatz. Das erkennt man an dem roten Säckchen, welches der Hose beiliegt.
Die FI 13 und die FI Mille werden von Assos vertrieben. Die FI 13 stellt hier das teuerste Modell dar, das für nicht weniger als 185,- Euro zu haben ist. Die FI Mille und die FI Gore liegen mit 145,- Euro im Preis gleich auf.
Der Unterschied der FI 13 zur FI Mille ist einmal das Material und zum zweiten die Form und Anbringung des Sitzpolsters. Das Polster bei der FI 13 ist in der Größe  knapper gehalten als bei der FI Mille.
Gegenüber der FI Gore besitzt die FI Mille ein weißes Säckchen. Dies dient zum Waschen der Hose in einer Waschmaschine. Das ist bei der FI 13 nicht nötig.
Dies sind Informationen die ich neulich auf eine Anfrage von einem ASSOS Premiumhändler erhielt.

Irminsul


----------



## Sawa (13. April 2005)

Erstmal danke für Eure Antworten.

Jetzt noch die Zusatzfrage...

gibts jemanden der mit beiden Hosen schon "Kontakt" hatte und dadurch einklares "die ist es" aussprechen kann???

Vielen Dank

Wolf


----------



## hotzemott (13. April 2005)

Habe mir letzten Sommer die FI Gore gekauft. Klasse Hose für lange Distanzen. Negativ aufgefallen ist leider, dass an den Gummies am Beinende nach dem ersten Waschen schon die weissen Gummifäden herausgeschaut haben. Die waren einfach nicht ordentlich vernäht, was bei dem Preis nicht akzeptabel ist. Auffällig ist noch, dass die FI Gore die kürzesten Beine aller meiner Hosen hat. Mit einem Vergleich zu anderen Assos-Teilen kann ich leider nicht dienen. 

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## Route66 (14. April 2005)

High,

hab mir auch vor ein paar Wochen ne halblange Gore FI geleistet und muss sagen, dass sie die 160,- â¬ leider (fÃ¼r mich) nicht Wert ist. 
Der Sitzkomfort ist nicht besser als bei meinen anderen Hosen von Nalini, die durchschnittlich um die 50,- â¬ gekostet haben (alles TrÃ¤gerhosen).
Und meine halblange Gore FI hat nicht mal Beinabschlussgummis    und rutscht mit der Zeit dann immer hoch.
Allerdings ist der Stoff sher gut, aussen glatt und innen flauschig weich und somit fÃ¼r kÃ¼hlere Temperaturen gut geeignet.

Gruzz


----------



## Sawa (15. April 2005)

Das hört sich ja nicht besonders an  

Werde wohl mal nach einem Händler Ausschau halten, der beide Hosen im Programm hat.

Oder gibts noch eine andere Alternative??

Wolf


----------



## Fetz (15. April 2005)

DeMarchi Contour Plus Bib Shorts. Waren bis vor kurzem in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen, deshalb gibt's auch keine entsprechenden Tests hier. Was im englischsprachigen Raum an Bewertungen zu finden war hört sich sehr gut an ("Last year, Velonews ranked the DeMarchi Contour Plus bibs, along with the Assos F13 and Santini Twist Gel bibs, as the best bib shorts over $100").
Cytech (http://www.chamoises.com/), die Tochterfirma von DaMarchi produziert die Einsätze für Assos und wird für die Tophose der "Mutter" kaum viel schlechteres liefern.
Mittlerweile sind die Hosen bei Canyon zu kaufen - ich hab mir vor 4 Wochen selbst eine geleistet und bin bislang sehr zufrieden. 

Joachim


----------



## dre (15. April 2005)

Moin moin,

also, ich darf mit der Gore anfangen:
Schon nach kurzer Zeit leierten etwas die Beingummis aus   und das bei dem Preis. Das Polster in der Hose ist nicht genau das gleiche wie in der Assos und kommt, aus meiner Erfahrung, auch nicht an den Assos-Komfort heran.
Habe mir dann im letzten Jahr zum Geburtstag die Assos gegönnt (war bei Mecki in Torbole etwas herabgesetzt     ). Super verarbeitet, leicht, Spitzensitz usw. usw.. Ihr lest schon, ich bin sehr begeister.  

Resultat für mich: lieber eine Klamotte weniger im Schrank, dafür eine sehr gute. O.k., der Preis ist schon ein Hammer aber ich würde diese Hose immer wieder kaufen (ohne das ich von Assos für diese Zeilen eine Provision bekommen).


----------



## kleinbiker (15. April 2005)

Irminsul schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gegenüber der FI Gore besitzt die FI Mille ein weißes Säckchen. Dies dient zum Waschen der Hose in einer Waschmaschine. Das ist bei der FI 13 nicht nötig.
> ...



Na, endlich hat mal jemand eine Hose erfunden, die nicht gewaschen werden muß!   

Ich habe selber eine Fi.Mille und muß sagen, es ist die beste Hose, die ich bisher besessen haben. Die Gore.Fi habe ich letztens mal an gehabt und festgestellt, dass das Beinbündchen sehr locker saß!

Ob der Aufpreis zur Fi.13 gerechtfertigt ist, frage ich mich auch. Besser als mit meiner Fi.Mille kann man doch garnicht sitzen.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Sawa (16. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, wobei ich jetzt schon bei den diversen Assos-Modellen ins grübeln komme...
Wieviel Geld ausgeben für eine wirklich gute Hose??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (18. April 2005)

So, habe jetzt mal beim Händler die Gore FI und die Assos FI 13 s2 anprobieren können, leider beide nicht in der benötigten Größe dagewesen und etwas knapp an den Oberschenkeln (Hosenabschluß schneidet ein),
Ansonsten geht die Richtung schon zur Assos...
Da die Größen noch nicht alle da waren, muß ich mich halt nochmal gedulden, was bei dem Wetter nicht so schwer fällt.

Bei 184/87 beide in XL zu knapp.

Was für Größenerfahrungen habt ihr denn gemacht???


----------



## GungHo (18. April 2005)

Hi,

zu der Größe die Du brauchst kann ich leider nix sagen, höchstens zu der Hose   

Hab mir vergangenes Jahr nach einiger Recherche ne Assos Fi.Mille (im weißen Säckchen) zugelegt. Bin mit ihr recht viel gefahren, u.a. ne TransAlp. Sitzt super das Teil, wie ne 2te Haut. Hatte auch nie Probleme mit meinem Sitzfleisch. 
Ausschauen tut sie noch beinah wie neu (Handwäsche !), es hängen z.B. keine Gummifäden aus den Beinabschlußgummis raus. Die Beine rutschen n bischen hoch, aber das ist nicht tragisch. Insgesamt perfekt verarbeitet, das Teil   . Ein kleines Schönheitsproblem ist, daß sich n Assos Zeichen ablöst, eingerissen ist, so ne dünne aufgebügelte Folie.

Hauptnachteil der Hose ist, daß sie ne Trägerhose ist, heißt, pi**en ist umständlich. Ich hab sie in M, bin ~1,68cm groß, ~68kg

Bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden, hab aber nicht viel Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## austriaco (19. April 2005)

ich habe eine Assos ,superhose sehr zufrieden ,werder mir jetzt wahrscheinlich noch eine 2 super Hose kaufen aber nicht von assos sondern das topmodell von der Kanadischen Firma Sugoi.Hat einen Supereinsatz und kostet nur 129 euro ,schlägt alle hosen bei den Test.  www.sugoi.de


----------



## (Nordlicht) (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

bin bisher die Gore-Assos Hose mit dem Mille-Polster (Typ ist am oberen Rand des Polsters eingeprägt) gefahren und habe mir neulich die Assos F13 gekauft.
Ich muss sagen dass der Sitzkomfort gegenüber der Gore-Hose noch um Klassen besser ist.
Hat mich zwar 185 Euronen gekostet, war es aber auch Wert.


Servus


----------



## Riderman (16. Mai 2005)

bin jetzt 2 x mit meiner FI.Mille unterwegs gewesen (1 x bike, 1 x renner) ....und bin nicht wirklich begeistert...

bin mit 178 cm / 75 kg  nicht der dünnste aber auch nicht der dickste...mit der Grösse XL  hab ich das Gefühl dass ich hier im Genitalbereich nicht gerade den Wohlfühlfaktor erlebe  

werd sie wohl im ebay verkaufen.....wer sie will kann mir eine PM senden

Erfahrungen mit anderen Hosen waren auch ok (immer touren > 4 h )
Northwave
Löffler
Gore


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Mai 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> bin jetzt 2 x mit meiner FI.Mille unterwegs gewesen (1 x bike, 1 x renner) ....und bin nicht wirklich begeistert...
> 
> bin mit 178 cm / 75 kg  nicht der dünnste aber auch nicht der dickste...mit der Grösse XL  hab ich das Gefühl dass ich hier im Genitalbereich nicht gerade den Wohlfühlfaktor erlebe
> 
> ...



Was soll das heissen, ist die in XL noch zu klein und reist dir die E**r in ihr Bildungsgebiet zurück?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti77 (21. Mai 2005)

austriaco schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eine Assos ,superhose sehr zufrieden ,werder mir jetzt wahrscheinlich noch eine 2 super Hose kaufen aber nicht von assos sondern das topmodell von der Kanadischen Firma Sugoi.Hat einen Supereinsatz und kostet nur 129 euro ,schlägt alle hosen bei den Test.  www.sugoi.de




darf man fragen welcher test? bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einer hose.


----------



## Thoralon_GSquat (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Biker!

Habe mir gestern die Assos FI13 gekauft. Anprobiert habe ich auch die Mille, aber die kratzte am Oberschenkel nach paar Minuten wie ein Rollkragenpulli, nix für mich. 
Bin von der Hose begeistert - habe sie für 166  gekauft bei Bikedress.de, da dieser Laden bei mir in Erlangen ist (bieten auch Versand). Sehr gute Beratung, sehr persönlich dort.
Also die Mille hat mir nicht gefallen. Testet sie aber bevor ihr die kauft - ich hab jetzt XLG als Größe, die fallen immer kleiner aus (bin 197/85). 

  Gruß, TGS


----------



## Riderman (23. Mai 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das heissen, ist die in XL noch zu klein und reist dir die E**r in ihr Bildungsgebiet zurück?!




   richitg  ist in XL noch zu klein...besonder auf dem Fizik Poggio den ich auf dem RR montiert hab......


----------



## pefro (23. Mai 2005)

basti77 schrieb:
			
		

> darf man fragen welcher test? bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einer hose.



auf sugoi.de findet sich das:

Though the line won't be hitting the shelves for a couple of weeks yet, it is already getting rave reviews. www.cyclingnews.com, the world's premiere website dedicated to bike racing, recently called the Evolution "Incredibly comfy" in a 4.5/5 star review. Click here for the full review.

und nen Test gibts auch noch auf www.mountainbike-magazin.de

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Tjard (13. Juni 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> DeMarchi Contour Plus Bib Shorts.
> ...
> Mittlerweile sind die Hosen bei Canyon zu kaufen - ich hab mir vor 4 Wochen selbst eine geleistet und bin bislang sehr zufrieden.
> Joachim



Du meinst die "Contour Plus Trägerhose" von Canyon für 99 Euro!?

Bist du immer noch begeistert? Und wie ist das mit den Größen bei Canyon?

Gruß
Tjard


----------



## Fetz (14. Juni 2005)

Tjard schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst die "Contour Plus Trägerhose" von Canyon für 99 Euro!?


Ja, genau die.



> Bist du immer noch begeistert?


Die Hose bzw. das Sitzpolster ist top - ich würde die Hose sofort wieder kaufen.



> Und wie ist das mit den Größen bei Canyon?


Dazu gibt's näheres in diesem Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156149&highlight=marchi

Gruß 
Joachim


----------



## Tjard (14. Juni 2005)

Moin,
@Fetz: Danke

Also fallen die Hosen etwas kleiner aus.

Meinst du mir, 190cm 80kg passt die Contour in XL?

Wie lange hast du auf die Hose gewartet?

Gruß
Tjard


----------



## Fetz (14. Juni 2005)

Die Trikots fallen etwas kleiner aus, die Hosen fallen "normal" aus.
Zur richtigen Größe für Dich kann ich nichts sagen, da bin ich mit 171cm und 65 kg zu weit weg.  
Auf die Hose musste ich ca. 3 Wochen warten, sie war zumindest bei meiner Bestellung nicht auf Lager, sondern musste von Canyon selbst erst mal bestellt werden.


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (14. Juni 2005)

Moin,

hab hier in einem anderem Thread schon was dazu geschrieben.
War auch lange auf der Suche nach ner guten Hose, bei langen Strecken so ab 70 km und länger hatte ich Sitzprobleme.
Das ist jetzt vorbei dank der Gore FI (im roten Säckchen) mit dem Mille-Polster von Assos 129 EUR-Stadler. Habe mehrere andere Hosen-Nalini/Löffler usw., keine kommt auch nur annährend an die Gore ran. Hab beim Stadler bestimmt 10 Hosen anprobiert, und war u.a. von den reinen Assos-Modellen enttäuscht.  

Die FI13 für 185 Eusen hatte zu kurze Träger man kommt sich da wirklich eingequetscht vor wie ne Wurst, auch diese dünnen Beinabschlüsse, hm?
Die Mille für 145 Eusen ist da ähnlich obwohl ich da komischer weise das Sitzpolster sogar als besser empfand wie beim teureren Bruder.  

Auf der Tour ist die Gore FI wirklich große klasse, selbst bei 100 Km und mehr keinerlei Probs mehr, bin begeister von der Gore. Die Passform der ges. Hose einschließlich der Beinabschlüsse ist erste Sahne, jedenfalls bei mir. 180cm.  

Ich finde nicht das 185 oder 145 Eusen für die Assos-Hosen gerechtfertigt sind,habe beim Kauf nicht aufs Geld geschaut sondern nur auf die schon zuvor beschriebenen Merkmale.

Aber bei jedem kann es anders ausfallen, deshalb mein Tip, anprobieren und vergleichen und nix ebay. Die Assos-Hosen fallen auch sehr klein aus.

Tschau FF


----------



## toddy (14. Juni 2005)

hallo,

ich fahre die gore f1 und bin absolut zufrieden, am sonntag 5 stunden mit dem bike unterwegs und keine probleme, zumindest nicht am hintern   
kann ich nur empfehlen für längere fahrten, wenn man dagegen max. 2 stunden fährt, braucht man das geld nicht ausgeben.

toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietbert (14. Juni 2005)

Tjard schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> @Fetz: Danke
> 
> Also fallen die Hosen etwas kleiner aus.
> ...




hab vor 2 wochen eine contour plus in xxl gekauft und die passt mir (bei 188 cm / 89 kg) perfekt. xl wird wohl zu klein sein.


----------



## solaris (14. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mir die Assos FI.Uno zugelegt und bin absolut zufrieden.   
Auch nach 3 Stunden strampeln hatte ich keine Probleme ...

Das Teil hat mich 105  gekostet und ist bisjetzt jeden Euro Wert!


----------



## Tjard (14. Juni 2005)

dietbert schrieb:
			
		

> hab vor 2 wochen eine contour plus in xxl gekauft und die passt mir (bei 188 cm / 89 kg) perfekt. xl wird wohl zu klein sein.



Hi Dietbert,
danke für die Info.
Wo und wann haste die denn gekauft? Wenn Versand, wielange hat's gedauert?

Gruß
Tjard


----------



## fatfisch (14. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe die Gore FI und Assos FI Mille gerade beide testen können die Gore hatte ich mir gekauft und wieder zurück geben können da bei ihr das Sitzpolster ein ganzes Stück weiter vorn eingenäht ist das führe ich darauf zurück das sie kompromisslos auf Rennradhaltung getrimmt ist, bei der Assos sitzt das Polster ein ganzes Stück weiter hinten und ist so für MTB besser geeignet zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Micki (14. Juni 2005)

fatfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe die Gore FI und Assos FI Mille gerade beide testen können die Gore hatte ich mir gekauft und wieder zurück geben können da bei ihr das Sitzpolster ein ganzes Stück weiter vorn eingenäht ist das führe ich darauf zurück das sie kompromisslos auf Rennradhaltung getrimmt ist, bei der Assos sitzt das Polster ein ganzes Stück weiter hinten und ist so für MTB besser geeignet zumindest bei mir.


 
Halte ich aber eher für einen Produktionsfehler


----------



## fatfisch (14. Juni 2005)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Halte ich aber eher für einen Produktionsfehler



habe ich auch gedacht und darauf im Laden eine andere Gore FI in gleicher Größe anprobiert - gut ich konnte sie nicht auf meinem bike testen hatte aber das Gefühl die ist genauso - bei der Assos sitzt das Polster da wo es hin gehört bei mir, vielleicht liegt es aber daran das ich nicht gerade dünn bin


----------



## dietbert (15. Juni 2005)

Tjard schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dietbert,
> danke für die Info.
> Wo und wann haste die denn gekauft? Wenn Versand, wielange hat's gedauert?
> 
> ...



hab sie vor ca. 3 wochen telef. bei canyon bestellt und war 4 oder 5 tage später da. Die contour ist vom stoff, gummibänder und verarbeitung der assos f13 sehr ähnlich, nur das polster ist anders. 99.- euro ist sie auf jeden fall wert. 

dietbert


----------



## Route66 (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

muss jetzt nach einiger Testzeit meine Aussage Ã¼ber die Gore FI ein paar Posts weiter vorne doch mal korrigieren!
Bei langen Etappen (Fahrzeiten von 6 - 8 Stunden) merkt man dann doch nen Unterschied. Da kann das Polster der Gore FI dann doch seine StÃ¤rke ausspielen und das Hinterteil wird geschont.
Der Nerver sind aber doch die mit der Zeit hochrutschenden BeinabschlÃ¼sse.
159,- â¬ sind aber trotzdem zu viel fÃ¼r das Teil.

Werde mir demnÃ¤chst auch mal die Contour Plus von Canyon holen.
Kann Canyon das Teil sofort liefern oder gibts da z. Zt. VerzÃ¶gerungen?
Jemand bestellt in den letzten Tagen ??

Gruzz


----------



## Hemme (19. Juni 2005)

Hi,

zu demarchi:
ich hab am 5.6.05 zwei demarchis bei Canyon bestellt.
Die Bestätigungmail hab ich bekommen, aber die darin angekündigte Auftragsbestätigung die per post kommen soll, ist bis heute nicht eingetroffen.
Aber egal, die Hose hat im MB-Test eh nicht gut abgeschnitten und ich renn denen nicht hinterher.
Werd mich jetzt nach was anderem umschauen.

Fazit: muss man zu den Klamotten ein Bike bestellen?

zu assos:
hab mir vor knapp einem jahr die FI uno gekauft. Super passform und Sitzkomfort, etwas kurz Beine. Aber Probleme mit der Qualität: nach 8 Wochen ist die Naht am Sitzpolster aufgegangen und die beiden Assos-logos haben sich abgelöst. Wurde aber beides von assos kulant geregelt. Leider musste ich über 4 Wochen auf die hose warten. Den Winter über hab ich die Hose nicht benutzt. Vor 4 Wochen nun stellte ich fest, dass sich über dem Sitzpolster das Gewebe ausdünnt. Das kenne ich von meiner Gonso (nach 5 Jahren) und Pearli (nach 4 Jahren). Aber nicht nach einem halben Jahr Benutzung. Nun, auch dies will assos kulant regeln. Die hose ist gerade mal wieder weg........

Fazit: Hose mit guter Funktion aber mit Detailschwächen, Kulante Firma, leider lange Reparatur/Umtauschzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo.
Habe nun die Assos FL.13 seit einem guten Jahr.
Das Polster ist wirklich toll. Auch die Passform sagt mir sehr zu. Habe bei 1.94m/85kg Größe XLG.
Habe sie damals für 130 erstanden.
Nun hab ich sie ca. 10000 km gefahren und nun löst sie sich besonders an den Reibestellen zwischen Sattel und Hose in Luft auf.   
Musste heute das erste Loch sehen, desweiteren halten die Nähte nicht mehr.
Aber vllt ist das beim fast täglichen Gebrauch normal...
Nun bauch ich wohl was neues.
Es wird eben nur schwierig sein eine neue Assos Hose für den Preis zu bekommen, auf jeden fall würde ich sie wieder kaufen, aber würde eben auch was anders probieren.
Naja ums anprobieren im Laden kommt man nicht herum...entweder passts oder nich.

HK


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Juli 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> richitg  ist in XL noch zu klein...besonder auf dem Fizik Poggio den ich auf dem RR montiert hab......



ok, ich unterstuetz dich hier mal etwas:

sugoi in L bei mir: kam nicht rein: sugoi in XL: passt

gore fi in L anprobiert: kam nicht rein. XL: passt.

assos 13. (die teurere als die mille): L: zwaengt extrme, XL: Passt.

pearl izumi, microsensor: L: schwabbelt. M leider nicht vorraetig.

das bei 1,77/70 kilo und beinlaenge 83 

die gore fi hab ich anprobiert: der stoff kam mir vor, wie ein neoprenanzug. unangenehm. 

die mille hab ich als kurze hose (keine bib) probiert: passt in XL, nur ist die hose als shorts hinten so extrem hoch geschnitten, das ssie sicher in den halben ruecken reingeht. da kann ich mir auch ne traegerhose kaufen.

die 13 ist deutlich teurer als die mille, fuer mich hat die mille aber nen besseren stoff da mehrere materialien verwendet wurden und das polster "breiter" ist.


----------



## Principia (27. Juli 2005)

so...nun hab ich auch eine assos einige zeit im gebrauch. zeit für einen klenen bericht! 

habe in den letzten jahren sehr viel _rumprobiert._
von gore über pearl izumi, castelli, biemme zu "cannondale"...fast jeden hersteller 

nachdem ich bei meinem crash im frühjahr die anzahl der hosen & trikots um eine garnitur verringert hatte, stand nun endlich mal wieder ein hosenkauf an. natürlich bemühte ich im vorfeld die boardsuche und bin sehr oft auf die assos hosen gestossen! einzig der hohe preis (bei mir hält eine hose normalerweise nicht allzu lang ) schreckte mich etwas ab. 

habe dann im laden einige modelle anprobiert, darunter auch die 3 assos modelle. der erste eindruck: sehr sauber verarbeitet! gut durchdachte passform. der erste mal nach langen, dass eine hose _normal_ ausfällt. (habe von wurstpelle- bis zeltgröße alles im schrank) 
ich bin dann bei der mille hängen geblieben. der mittleren der 3. 
die passform der hosen ist wahnsinn. erst fühlte ich mich nicht sehr wohl, aber als ich probeweise mal auf einem rad platz nahm....
der erste eindruck: ein _sitzgefühl_ wie auf wolken. dies war ich von den _brettern _in meinen anderen hosen gar nicht gewohnt. 
also hose gekauft. 
die erste testfahrt (ich fahre speedneedle) überraschte mich sehr. ich hatte nicht das gefühl auf dem speedy zu sitzen, sondern eher auf einem gut geplostertem leder- modell. einfach wahnsinn das polster. auch nach einigen stunden im sattel lässt dieses gefühl nicht nach. der weit eingeschnittene netzrücken/-träger und die _oberschenkel- belüftung _durch dichten netzstoff tragen zusätzlich zum _wohlfühl- eindruck_ bei.
mit der hose habe ich nuh schon einige hundert kilometer hinter mich gebracht und bin nach wievor sehr begeistert. so sehr, dass ich wohl alle anderen hosen in die altkleidersammlung gebe und mir noch ein paar mille zulege...


alles in allem eine sehr gute hose, bei der man merkt, dass die leute von assos viel know-how in die hosen stecken. 
einzig der sehr hohe preis trübt etwas das bild!


----------



## Batman (27. Juli 2005)

Ich habe mich auch, nNachdem ich ewig gesucht habe, dazu überwunden ne Assos Mille zu kaufen.   
Sitzpolster iss wirklich super, aber die Stoffqualität war selbst bei meinen 30 Hosen besser.  
Nach der zweiten Ausfahrt hat sich der Stoff an der Naht auf dem Oberschenkel aufgerieben (Woher das kommt iss mir echt ein Rätsel).
Nach ca 10 Stunden im Sattel beginnt sich die Hose am Hintern, also da wo der Kontakt zum Sattel ist, aufzureiben.    Ich denk mal noch 10 Stunden, dann hab ich 2 Löcher in der Hose.  
Das find ich bei der Kohle schon ziemlich heftig.
Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit der Kulanz seitens Assos bei solchen Problemen ?

Grüsse vom AssosClubMitglied


----------



## Principia (29. Juli 2005)

die hose würde ich schleunigst reklamieren! (hätte ich schon beim ersten _aufreiben_ gemacht!)

ich habe jetzt mit meiner etwas über 40h zurückgelegt und sie hat nicht mal einen anschein _gebraucht_ zu sein...und dabei fahre ich die lycra-version des speedneedles...und diese ist bekanntlich nicht sehr nett zu radhosen


----------

